# Really Odd IP Address



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't know why but for the past couple of days I am allocated a really strange ip address, which is not really characteristic with the usual ips, my internet provider offers. I have a dynamic ip.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Look it up on RIPE (or whatever the equivalent for Romania is, if it's not covered by that) and look at the registration details.


----------

